# Bikes Direct - Cyclocross Bike Ordered



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

After careful research I push the button on BD - Moto. Fantom cross team alum. last Feb 16. cost 1495.

I was so excited when the UPS came on Feb 22, but after opening the box its the wrong bike. The bike is a Mot Fantom Cross Sram w/c is $799. I emailed immediately BD on Feb 22. I received a respond Feb 23 afternoon, they are very apologetic and said they will send me a return label thru email. They only respond M-F on email.

Now its Feb 27 and still dont received any email from them. There is no phone to contact.

Anybody have the same problem with Bikes Direct?


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll answer just because no one else has answered yet, but if its of any help, I did email them a simple question (largest tire size a bike could take) on 2/24 and they responded today (2/27). So someone is there.... I've heard they have brick and mortar stores in Florida, maybe you can look one of those up and call them? Sorry to hear about this, as I was seriously considering the Moto Fantom cross pro...


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, I have bought two bikes from BD and did not have any trouble with either; however, mistakes can be made.

Did you see the About Us page on the site?

About Us

There is a fax number listed and a couple of emails. I did find it a bit strange they do not have their own email address listed - [email protected] instead of relying on other company's domains. Perhaps that's the problem - broken email? Try sending to all the emails and the fax using a couple of different computers/emails on your end and see if you can get a response. 

If you can not get a reply in a few days hopefully you bought the bike with a CC and not a debit. If this is the case contact your CC company and ask them to reverse the charge. I think I would also return the item so I could tell the CSR at the CC company I returned the item.

Let us know how you do on this, later, Axlenut


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

Just got an email from Karla with the shipping label. I called 904 249-2453 and I got a quick response
and immediately talked to Karla. I told her I got the label and will bring to UPS for the return shipping,

Also got a an email from BD that they already shipped my bike just today. I am really happy that this was sorted out. I will post a picture here of the new bike when this arrive.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

century said:


> Just got an email from Karla with the shipping label. I called 904 249-2453 and I got a quick response
> and immediately talked to Karla. I told her I got the label and will bring to UPS for the return shipping,
> 
> Also got a an email from BD that they already shipped my bike just today. I am really happy that this was sorted out. I will post a picture here of the new bike when this arrive.


Hi, thanks for the update. Looks like BD is doing everything they should to resolve the problem. Look forward to your report and pictures on the new bike.

Take care, Axlenut


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Century,

Please be sure to provide an update when you get the bike, as I'm looking at the same model.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

zeppman,

Sure do. According to UPS the delivery would be Mar 5 mon. I will definitely upload 
some pictures.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

Got my Fantom Cross Team yesterday Mar 5 and brought it to LBS store to have them assemble the bike. I am so impressed with the ride when I test it for a few rounds around the lbs. The mechanic was amazed with the components and he told me they wont even get closed to the price I paid 1495.

BD was very apologetic and got it sorted the wrong shipment right away. I guess I found the place to shop for the right bike. Pound for pound the price and the components are superb. Below is the link
for the pictures. I am in MN and today supposed to be 50 and I will make some miles to test the bike.

Click Here for the PICTURES

have fun


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

What do you think of the frame quality? Stiff or flexible? Thanks!


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Orange is my fav color for a cross bike. Good thing you took pics already. If you're on gravel in the next week, it should get covered in peanut butter quickly!

So, if you're in Minnesota, did you get signed up for the Almanzo? 

(enjoying my first couple months on a new cross bike on gravel and snow. And Almanzo, maybe next year.)


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

I'm a Minnesota guy too. What shop put that together for you? It looks sweet! Orange rules!


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm back from a test of 11miles and I am really satisfied with the bike. 

The frame is rigid and on the bumps I don't much feel the vibration. I guess the carbon fork
absorbs those. I am happy with the purchase. I ordered 49cm my height is 5'5. I could go
with the 52 but Im glad I did ordered the 49 its just perfect for me. 

I got flat just half a mile away from the house, but its no big deal the weather is perfect here in MN.
about 49, I cant complain.

btw: weight of 49cm w/o pedal is 16.9


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

century said:


> Got my Fantom Cross Team yesterday Mar 5 and brought it to LBS store to have them assemble the bike. I am so impressed with the ride when I test it for a few rounds around the lbs. The mechanic was amazed with the components and he told me they wont even get closed to the price I paid 1495.
> 
> BD was very apologetic and got it sorted the wrong shipment right away. I guess I found the place to shop for the right bike. Pound for pound the price and the components are superb. Below is the link
> for the pictures. I am in MN and today supposed to be 50 and I will make some miles to test the bike.
> ...


Hi, glad to read BD took care of you. Love the orange color!

My only squawk is you took it to your LBS to have it assembled, does not seem moral to me to buy something from the Internet and then take it to a shop. They have a lot of overhead and in my opinion need to charge more for a bike to make things work out. Perhaps it's ok if you check before buying on what the LBS feels about this and if they are ok with doing the work. 

Anyway, hope you enjoy your new ride. Axlenut


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Well you all convinced me, I just pulled the trigger on a size 58cm. I can't wait! So far I have just received the "you have paid BD via paypal" email.... When should I expect an actual email from BD?

Edit, nevermind, should hear back in about a day. Looking forward to this!


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

I called them ahead of time and they dont care where you bought the bike. They charged me 50 for a 30minutes work, thats not bad. Its another business for them. 
Also I bought a lot of accesories from them. Its another way for them to get customer on the door. 

I understand your concern, but its a free country and you can use your money as you wish as long 
as its in a good way.

It took me 6 months to research and decide from Internet to LBS where and what bike I want. All the Lbs I talked to dont care what kind or where you buy the bikes for the service. Others are adamant for internet bike and will charged more for the assemble. I just walk away and dont do business with that store. Bike is just one of the product of the lbs, but accesories give them big ROI coz its fast moving.

Everybody has a choice and decision to make what they want. 

Thank you I'm really enjoying.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

*my moto ti*

I was going to get the orange moto but they did not have the 49cm so I had to get the TI, these are some of the pictures of it, in my case I order the Sram moto TI and paid for it, only to discover day later the money was credited, because they run out of 49cm, so I bought the Ultegra. but I always had my eye on the orange moto, if they have it I'll still buy it.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

Penn Cycle


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats! An email from UPS and BD in less that a day I think.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Are the decals removable, or clear coated?


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

Love your TI, its my 2nd choice but its the color and also my wife will
kill me for the extra cost.

Excellent choice, have fun.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

no the decals are not removable. They are clear coated.
For me I love the decals nothing fancy.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

excellent choice. I'm eyeballing the TI cross too but its the color orange that grabs
my attention with the cross team.

have fun with your new bike. How is the ride? I have not ride a TI before.

keep us posted


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, I just got my money refunded. Apparently the bike is out of stock. This really sucks, as I was really looking forward to this bike. They have nothing else that I want in 58cm.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry to here that. 

My size is not available before, what I did is everyday I just check if its available and
as soon as my size is avail. I just grab it.

Sometimes they give notice that a certain bike is replenished thru email. But on my case I did not see any email that they have the sizes available. What I observed is for a popular size and model they don't bother. 

Just keep on trying and I'm sure before the spring BD will reorder more Fantom Team.
This model is one of their most popular.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope so. The weather is just starting to turn nice in my area. I was actually able to get a hold of someone on the phone at BD who was very pleasant and apologized. I'm not mad at them, as I understand these things happen, part of the risk. Just really disappointed as I felt my 2 month long bike search was over and I felt I found the best bike (and best deal) for me. BD is supposed to call me back this afternoon with details on when they will get the bike back in stock. 

I was taking a look at Save up to 60% off Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross 

How does everyone feel about this bike? Will it suit my needs of a fun, fast trail bike that can handle a 24 mile RT commute occasionally? It still looks like a better bike (especially for the price) compared to the Kona Jake, Surly CC and Cannondale Caddx tiagra that I was looking at.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

I talked a friend into that exact bike this time last year. He did many miles on it including a century and a 1 day double century. In the fall he did a couple of CX races on it too. While I'll always be a fan of supporting a LBS, this got him the best bang for the buck. The one thing we did for road rides was re-gear it with a 50/34 (and swap tires) then went back to the 36/46 rings for CX racing. That's really the only change we made.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

I know Shimano 105 is a decent drive train, but how do the Alex DC19 wheels compare? I really like the Mavics on the Cross Team bike.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

The wheels are...well.....crap. Don't get me wrong, they're completely rideable, but they're pretty heavy.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok, but that is the only pitfall with the bike, as far as I can tell. What would a decent set of lighter wheels cost, and what would you recommend? I weigh about 165-170lbs if that helps.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm glad to hear BD came through on their mistake. 

I bought the Ti ultegra road bike a couple of weeks ago and love it. I have nothing but positive things to say about the entire experience.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

*Moto TI*

I have change the tires for slicks, 700x32, bike handles extremely predictable. I have lot of climbs and eventually downhills. The size (49cm) perfect for me, I shop around for few months, neither the price is matched or the size is available in LBS, and I have access to several of them. As you can see the top 3 cross bikes from BD in 49cm is also sold out.


----------



## WAD93 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am looking at: "2011 Motobecane Fantom Cross" for $799.95.

I can't post links due to my post count, but if you go to Bikes Direct you can easily find it. Thanks!


----------



## Papashango4 (Jun 5, 2012)

How did you guys select the size? If I had a 56 cm cannondale is it a safe bet to get the same size here?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Match the effective (horizontal) top tube length and your good to go with any bike. Actual TT length means nothing with a sloping TT.


----------



## Papashango4 (Jun 5, 2012)

Match it to what? My old bike?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Good thread. 

I considered the BD ti CX bike but ultimately went with another brand. 

Not that there's anything wrong with BD. I bought two bikes from them. And yes, the initially shipped the wrong bike! Oh well, mistakes happen.


----------

